# 46" wide Snowthrower



## JD140 Snowthrower (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my JD Model 49 single stage snowthrower. Picked it up used, it came off a 318 and i'm not sure what year the 49 is. Was in decent shape with newer bearings and hydraulic hoses. I wire wheeled/painted the inside of the auger housing along with the auger, short spout chute. Had read on another forum that these perform better if these areas are kept clean and free of surface rust. It doesn't throw snow like the two stage blowers but it really likes the 34 degree+ warmer wet heavy snow since I installed rubber paddles on the auger. 
Have read about other modifications one can do to the model 49's. I plan to do all of them in the next couple years. 
I'ts mounted to a 1974 JD 140 L&G tractor. It has the 14hp Kohler cast iron engine, I upgraded to a Kohler model 30 (1" bore) carburetor. It's a 36 y/o engine and uses oil so I got to keep my eye on it. I'd like to overhaul the 14hp engine soon. 
Anyone else have any pictures of these 49's in action?


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice combination! Looks good and works well too. Congrats!


----------



## JD140 Snowthrower (Feb 18, 2011)

We got 4 inches of heavy wet snow today. It was packing in front of the blower as I was moving so it was about 12 inches high in front. The model 49 with rubber paddles worked great. It was throwing the heavy snow 12 foot away and not a single clog.


----------

